# eselect geht nicht?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

nach einem world Update zeigte mir gentoo:

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Also habe ich eselect news  ausgeführt,

dann kam aber folgende Meldung:

```
Server ~ # eselect news

!!! Error: Can't load module news

exiting

Server ~ #
```

Woran liegt das, bzw. wie kann man das beheben?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau mal ob du das installiert hast...?

```
[I] app-admin/eselect-news

     Available versions:  (~)20070709 (~)20071025 (~)20071201 20080320

     Installed versions:  20080320(20:10:29 04/10/09)

     Homepage:            http://paludis.pioto.org/

     Description:         GLEP 42 news reader

```

Aber wäre schon rätselhaft wenn das nicht als Abhängigkeit mitinstalliert wurde..

----------

## 3PO

Danke für den Tipp, daran hat es gelegen.  :Wink: 

Ich dachte immer, dass da mit app-admin/eselect mitinstalliert wird, dem ist aber offensichtlich nicht so!?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *3PO wrote:*   

> Danke für den Tipp, daran hat es gelegen. 
> 
> Ich dachte immer, dass da mit app-admin/eselect mitinstalliert wird, dem ist aber offensichtlich nicht so!?

 

ist auch eigentlich nicht mehr nötig für eselect (nutze aber selbst eselect 1.2.1) , da integriert. welche version von eselect verwendest du?

----------

